# Heat vs Blazers (1/7/07 9:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 7th, 2007 | 9:00 pm | Sun Sports*











*vs*











*Team Records*

Miami Heat(13-19)
Portland Trail Blazers(14-20)


*Starting Lineups*








*Heat Bench:*
Gary Payton
Dorell Wright
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn
Robert Hite​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DWade is back! Now lets hope the wrist doesnt bother him too much.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn if feels good to see Dwyane's face on the starters list!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

his wrist might still be a bit tender. this is possibly our best chance of getting a W.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

J-Kap is starting over Dorell in this one, according to Yahoo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Kapono's starting. Im not sure I like Dorell coming off the bench though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's Back! Sweet lay up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Portlands hitting all their 15-18ft shots.

Roy's 4-4 with 10 pts already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're allowing way too many offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet another team is hitting all their outside shots against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-22 Blazers at the end of the 1st.

The Blazers have got to cool off at some point.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yuo know our defense is sucking when a bunch of no names are making every shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Will somebody please put atleast a hand in Webster's face?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's unreal. It's amazing how easy he makes it look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

First Roy, then Webster and now Aldridge is on fire.


----------



## wade_county (Mar 18, 2006)

dont know if you guys post on realgm.. theres a heat chat... www.heatm.com/chat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Roy is impressive. Rookie of the year right there :yes:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade_county said:


> dont know if you guys post on realgm.. theres a heat chat... www.heatm.com/chat


no thanx, we like it better here. maybe you shuould come here more often


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought Wade's wrist was hurt:biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-52 Portland at the half

That was just a horrible half of defense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if had played any type of defense at all, this game would be alot closer.


----------



## wade_county (Mar 18, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> no thanx, we like it better here. maybe you shuould come here more often


its ok.. Im just saying that theres another outlet that you can talk to heat fans when the game is on...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This like the 7th straight games that Miami's been down by atleast 15 at one point during the game. 

Atleast we got it down to 8 at the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We gave up 60 pts to the 29th ranked scoring team. Our D has been amazingly awful.

3 staright teams have scored 60 in the 1st half against Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 14 again. Another bad start to the 3rd quarter this season.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you guys saw tha last offensive sequence for Miami? Doleac was dribbling, got stuck, and Wade was the only one moving without the ball trying to improvise. the other 3 idiots just stood there and watched, and i mean, they didint move a muscle.. that kind of thing annoys the hell out of me. needless to say, we ddint score in that possesion


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man kinda hard to watch your team nowadays. The Blazers are just pressuring Wade and letting evveryone else try to score. I feel bad for you. Shaq is sorely missed. You still have a chance to make the playoffs though, anything is possible in the East.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HB said:


> Man kinda hard to watch your team nowadays. The Blazers are just pressuring Wade and letting evveryone else try to score. I feel bad for you. Shaq is sorely missed. You *still have a chance to make the playoffs though*, anything is possible in the East.


thanx. sure we have wade back. but whats good of having him back when your team has no idea what defence is?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead cut to 8. We're back in the game but we still got to pick up our D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 great defensive sequences in a row. Now we got to score.

Quinn is in instead of GP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, make that 4 great possesions of D in a row.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Wow, make that 4 great possesions of D in a row.


shocking. LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blazers up 77-69 at the end of the 3rd.

The Blazers are shooting like the Phoenix Suns tonight. We started playing better D at the end of the 3rd. Lets hope we keep that up in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono's getting hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono's hot...lead cut to 4


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kapono is one heck of a shooter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doleac lay-up...Lead down to 2.

Time-out Portland.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

where would we be without Doleac? LOL

the guy from the moment he set foot in Miami has done nothing but poitve things for the Heat. when others thought he sucked, i still supported him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 3 bad plays in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That one play was a horrible call by the refs. Randolph clearly bobbled that ball out of bounds.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD giving Dorell an earful.lol he has a point though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Wade.. Lead back down to 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How can Zo miss that!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono for 3! Heat lead by 1


Zach gives the Blazers back the lead


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> KAPONO FOR 3! Heat lead by 1


this is the part where we usually start wearing them out


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Who here is still talking bad about Kapono?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono again! 

This guy is on fire!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The blazers are getting "KAPOWNED" by his 3s. keep it up!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mr. Automatic, Jason Kapono for three!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Who here is still talking bad about Kapono?


i dont think anybody has for the past month


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You wouldn't think so...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Blazers got all the bounces on that possesion.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh My God 

Wadeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow! Wade!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade is BACK!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn it! we coulcve put this game away for sure in that last posession. only up 3. you know theyre going for the triple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad execution that last possesion. Too bad. We could have iced the game there.

Our D has got to step up again.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> You wouldn't think so...


did i miss something?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

up by 1 with 23 secs left in the game. its going to be nothing but FTs for Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aldridge has a sweet jump shot. 

The Blazers future looks bright with Roy, Jack, Webster and Aldridge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits 2 ft's. Heat up 3.

Let's go D. Make A stop for once.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You didn't miss anything, I just felt like the Kapono trash talk was still active.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

myst said:


> You didn't miss anything, I just felt like the Kapono trash talk was still active.


Thats far from the truth. If anything, Jason has been one of the most talked-about players amongst us Heat fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udoka lay-up. Heat up 1. 8.6 seconds left.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Thats far from the truth. If anything, Jason has been one of the most talked-about players amongst us Heat fans.


I am a Heat fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade very calmly hits 2. Heat up 3.

HEAT WIN! Losing streak over!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

myst said:


> I am a Heat fan.


I know, by "us" I ment you as well.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade finished with 33, Kapono ended with 19.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Kapono...The new Dynamic Duo :biggrin:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I just remember someone saying like "we suck, but thats what you get when Kapono is your best player" or something like that recently. Anyway, good win today, even though the Blazers suck, their leading scorer only played 8 minutes in the first half, and we still had to come back to win. But it's something to build on.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great to get a win on the road...

Roy traveled atleast twice on the last play though, and there was no call.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good win. we needed that badly. we survived their offensive onslought in the 1st half, picked up our play in the 4th and won. how typical.:biggrin: 

they got "kapowned"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat 93, Blazers 90*
> 
> Observations from Sunday's 93-90 victory over the Trail Blazers at The Rose Garden:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

:lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> It took Jason Williams less than six minutes to find Wade for an alley-oop. *It's as if he'd been waiting two weeks to do it.*


HAhaha


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great to get a win on the road...
> 
> Roy traveled atleast twice on the last play though, and there was no call.



Wade is exempt from the traveling call.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Wade is exempt from the traveling call.


he should...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kap*OWN*o rules. And thank god that Wade is back. Now maybe we can get some winning done.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

JASON KAPONO IS MY HOMEBOY. I don't know what deal with the Devil this guy made, but I hope it was worth it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great to see D Wade back. The Heat should start to find their stride again with a Healthy D Wade.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Roy traveled atleast twice on the last play though, and there was no call.


That's funny. I think I just heard a Heat fan complain about the officiating last night. The same officiating crew that sent your team to the line 30 times to the Blazers 7. The same officiating crew that sent Wade to the line 17 teams, and made horrible call after horrible call like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aySGUzzxjGE.

I'm sorry, but you guys should NEVER, EVER complain about officiating. The league has your jocks so far down their throat it's amazing David Stern isn't coughing up South Beach sand 24-7.

Congrats on the win last night. But don't complain about the officiating. That's nuttier than a Chinese Chicken Salad, and everyone knows it.

-Pop


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> That's funny. I think I just heard a Heat fan complain about the officiating last night. The same officiating crew that sent your team to the line 30 times to the Blazers 7. The same officiating crew that sent Wade to the line 17 teams, *and made horrible call after horrible call like this:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aySGUzzxjGE.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you guys should NEVER, EVER complain about officiating. The league has your jocks so far down their throat it's amazing David Stern isn't coughing up South Beach sand 24-7.
> 
> ...


Why is that a horrible call? Looks like a tripping foul to me, by I believe, that's Udoka to the right?

The announcers must be as blind as you. "Wade traveled with the ball." "He was out of control." If you're going to point out that he was tripped up first then I guess you could say that. Wade's done that spin move a hundred times, but I guess this is the one time he fell from "no" contact.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Heated said:


> Why is that a horrible call? Looks like a tripping foul to me, by I believe, that's Udoka to the right?
> 
> The announcers must be as blind as you. "Wade traveled with the ball." "He was out of control." If you're going to point out that he was tripped up first then I guess you could say that. Wade's done that spin move a hundred times, but I guess this is the one time he fell from "no" contact.



Wade takes three or more steps everytime he does that spin move. He deservedly got some calls last night, but the Blazers' players didn't. The Blazers' play in the second half didn't warrant a win but the utter discrepancy in the FT's attempted, regardless of teh respective team's aggression has to be considered.

And the fould was called on Aldridge.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Your team was taking jumper after jumper. That worked until the 4th when they finally stopped dropping. Roy didn't travel on that last play though. He did a good job of keeping his pivot down. As for that Wade call, he's never out of control on the spin move. It's something that's never happened. So I don't think he just all of a sudden went out of control with it. He drew enough contact to get the call. The only call I wasn't happy with was the one when the score was 77-75 and Randolph clearly dribbled it off of his foot and they said Portland ball. There'll be at least a couple wrong calls a game. But they even out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Wade takes three or more steps everytime he does that spin move. He deservedly got some calls last night, but the Blazers' players didn't. The Blazers' play in the second half didn't warrant a win but the utter discrepancy in the FT's attempted, regardless of teh respective team's aggression has to be considered.
> 
> And the fould was called on Aldridge.


Like Flash said, you guys were shooting lights out. It's a lot less likely you're gonna get sent to the foul-line taking jumpshots. You did that for the first three quarters. While, Miami got most of theirs in the paint. That's the way this team plays. It's not a matter of biased reffing. It's a matter of drawing fouls by going hard to the rack. You wan't to see bias officiating watch a Detroit, or San Antonio game. :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> Wade takes three or more steps everytime he does that spin move.


Give me a player that doesn't technically travel on that move. By spinning the pivot foot it makes it about 2.5 steps and the refs let every player get away with that. Why? Because the move is so hard to do and so few can do it in the first place that the officials hardly expect perfection. A Blazer (Roy maybe?) did the same move the next possession and got the same call Wade did. They just weren't in the penalty yet. 


yuyuza1 said:


> He deservedly got some calls last night, but the Blazers' players didn't. The Blazers' play in the second half didn't warrant a win but the utter discrepancy in the FT's attempted, regardless of teh respective team's aggression has to be considered.
> 
> And the fould was called on Aldridge


Does anyone have a stat as to what percentage of the Blazers shots were jumpers? Part of the discrepancy was due to intentional fouling and the other part was simply because all they took was jumpers. That left them out of the penalty most of the time. When they went to the basket, they either drew the foul, or got blocked. It's pretty simple, when a team goes to the basket a lot, they get the calls.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I don't want to just argue here, or take up your space, but I found this link.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/shotchart?gameId=270107022

Click on the tabs for the fourth quarter to see that there is a more concerted effort on the Blazers front of shooting inside. The foul differential was 26 to 13 in favor of the Heat, among which Wade alone shot 17 foul shots. 

Just going back to the point that officiating in the NBA needs to be consistent, and that this "star-treatment" thing should be held in control. You can even see elsewhere, such as LeBron being able take 5 steps to dunk a ball without a whistle from the officials. It's getting out of hand. 

Again, the Blazers flat out were out worked and had no rythym in the second half. Hoping for a good game again in Miami. Good Luck to your team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yo man, that game was wack, i culdnt wait for it to end. we shulda had it won but the ref was wade's boyfrend.

talk about homerism, roy dint travel a bit. unlike wade, travelling, falls over, they call it a 'trip'.

i aint got stand for it much longer homes, u gotta fix up the game Stern. hell, atleast call it even, give us a 'trip' call on a travelling turn.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Kapono is our saviour! 
Glad to end the winning streak, I didn't think Wade would do much back from injury but I'm glad I was wrong.*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

R.e.f.s.
B.i.a.s.
W.a.d.e.


----------

